# EA



## frankmason (Jan 29, 2014)

Greetings brothers I am frank from Los Angeles...I was initiated yesterday as an EA and it was an amazing experience...I felt a little nervous at first but everything went well as I expected it...And the brothers at the lodge are so cool...Now I'm already studying...



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome to the craft, brother.  Your first step on a road that can take you some very interesting places, if you let it.


----------



## frankmason (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks my  brother...



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome Brother. Remember as other Brothers have told me and others it is not a race to learn your work. You will never stop learning as a Mason so just enjoy.


----------



## jmiluso (Feb 23, 2014)

Enjoy brother...what lodge are you with? I'm at Moreno Valley CA #804


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

